# Paw chewing



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Lizzie has been chewing her left paw for a last few days. The vet didn't find anything wrong with her. The skin is fine, no insect bites, no cuts etc. Her joint movement is normal as well. The fur has turned pink / peach due to her chewing. 

The vet has asked me to monitor it. He asked me if she tends to chew it when she is bored. It does appear that Lizzie seems to chew on it during the down time or before she is settling down. If I tell her to stop, most times she stops. It doesn's seem to me that she is distracted by the itch since she continues to play for hours, and sleep as well, without having to chew it during those times. If it were some kind of allergy, it would make her itchy often and not just during the down time. 

She doesn't chew on any other legs / paws just her left paw and upper left leg sometimes. 

Since paw chewing is one of the symptoms of food allergies, I am following the diet her breeder has recommended. She isn't eating anything that she's not supposed to eat. The vet approved what I have been feeding her. 

I am wondering why Lizzie is chewing on just one paw. Hopefully, she won't creat any infeciton.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1576&highlight=stained+paws

Hope that helps!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Casper chews on his paw at night when he eats chicken. When I discontinued the chicken in his diet he quits doing this. So stay the course with the diet, you will see a change.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Poornima, Tinky chews on one single nail - just one. I took her to the vet too and he was pretty sure it is her "worry bead". You know how some people just like to fiddle something around between their fingers when they get worried or just use it as a nervous habit? He was pretty sure it was the same thing. Since we don't have any other symptoms, I think he's right. She doesn't chew on her other paws (which is the sign of allergies), and it is only one nail. I was afraid it was a fungus, but he showed me how to tell the difference and hers isn't that either. It's just a nibble thing.

You can spritz the area with white vinegar to deter her from chewing it. That helps Tinky for a while, but if I don't stay on it, she eventually goes back to it.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is interesting cause I have noticed that Logan lately has been chewing and licking both his rear legs a LOT!! But as you point out, it seems to be when settling down for the night, or a nap, not involved in play or outside at all - so maybe his back lets are just his worry beads. He too, stops when I tell him too so I dont think it is an uncontrolable itch. hm....


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Reece did this when I first got him and I put him on wellness and it stopped. I believe he was allergic to wheat.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Maybe it's soothing for her, kinda like how Kara's Gucci will "nurse" on her bear. Could you find a substitute soother for her? Maybe if you spray the paws with vinegar to deter the chewing and give her a soft toy for just those times you could avoid the pink feet?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Kimberly,
Thanks for that input and it definitely puts my mind at ease. Lizzie's worry bead appears to be her left paw. She is sensitive and expresses it by being vocal. When Benji is nervous or depressed (usually when I am ready to leave for work or run errands), he will just lie still and not do anything. Lizzie starts to whine and continues to whine until I sooth her. It is so interesting to see their different personalities and how they express themselves. 

Laurie, looks like our furbabies are geting into a new phase of being worry worts (sp?)!

Lynn, thanks for the link and the input. 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Chirsty,
Touch wood, but this evening, she is not chewing on it as much, even though she is very restless. My DH isn't home from work yet and she is wondering where he is!! She has been whining a lot. Funny though, she is more of Mama's girl. DH is going to be thrilled when he hears that Lizzie was missing him. 
Best,
Poornima


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Chirsty,
> Touch wood, but this evening, she is not chewing on it as much, even though she is very restless. My DH isn't home from work yet and she is wondering where he is!! She has been whining a lot. Funny though, she is more of Mama's girl. DH is going to be thrilled when he hears that Lizzie was missing him.
> Best,
> Poornima


Isn't is funny how they worry when one of the "pack" is missing? Rufus is also a mama's boy, but he has a hard time when my husband and son have been away on campouts. He acts very unsettled until they return.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Jillee has been licking her front paws as well, but it is only on her down time though....if I tell her to stop she will....she is on eagle pack with my other two....


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I would go with an allergy or a sensitivity to something . it may not be systemic - it may be topical - something she has walked in ..
Keep us posted - these little guys can be so-oo sensitive ..


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Poornima,

I'm sorry to hear Lizzie is chewing her paw so much. Have you tried spraying bitter apple or Allercain (has a combo of a numbing agent, bittern, and disinfectant) on it to see if she will leave it alone? 

Lincoln used to chew some of his back nails too, just like what Kimberly mentioned - I thought that was so odd!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Jane, 
Thanks for the input. I will try bitter apple since I have it at home. 
Best,
Poornima


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oreo used to lick his paws so much and now he doesn't but during that time I think it was just a bad habit as I haven't changed anything. Oreo has white paws but his two front ones were pink and it drove me nuts when he did it because you could hear him slurping his paws - yuk! I used bitter apple at one point everyday until he go the idea. And near the end of it, all I had to do was show him the bottle and he would stop.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Helen, 
I am really encouraged by your and Jane's experience with bitter apple. I hope Lizzie stops it too. The vet mentioned that she seems to be licking her fur and not the skin. 

She tends to wander in the grass, sniff in the damp soil and leaves, roll in the mud....I am sure she probably got some scents on the fur and started to lick it. Perhaps it has become a habit with her to lick that paw now. Considering the amount of paw and belly cleaning I do after her romps, I should have named her Lil Miss Piggy!!! :biggrin1: 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hahaha! How cute  lol


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sammy's left paw is quite pink and the right one is a pale pinkish color. You can see it in all his pitures. 
He licks and bites the left one a lot, though I've changed food a few times and think it's mostly a bad habit. I did use the bitter spray once and it worked for several days, but like Kimberly said, you have to keep at it and I haven't! lol


----------

